# General > Application Testing >  Window Hider

## PJ551234

Hello Everyone,
I created this very simple application and was wondering if anyone would be willing to try it out, you might even find it useful.  All comments/suggestions are greatly appreciated!  Below is a short description. Thanks in advance.

"This program allows users to hide any visible Windows program and adds the option to lock the view option so that it requires a password before anyone may view the window again.  The application is extremely easy to use as it does not require any installation or removal and runs from the one executable without storing any information while it isn't running."

----------


## Zeuz

http://virusscan.jotti.org/en/scanre...8624e95fac1d34

----------


## Hack

PJ551234:   I have removed your attachment.   If you want us to test something for you, please zip and attach the source code only.

----------

